
How to Go into Production with MongoDB – Top Ten Tips - fwlymburner
https://severalnines.com/blog/how-go-production-mongodb-top-ten-tips
======
late2part
Step 11 - realize you should not have used MongoDB and transition to Kafka,
Redis, Cassandra, MySQL or Postgres.

